# GM Rene Latosa on History Channel



## KPM (Dec 17, 2018)

GM Latosa competed on "Knife or Death" on the History Channel.  I don't think this episode has even aired yet. Likely from the upcoming 3rd season.  Unfortunately it looks like Latosa chose the wrong blade for this competition.


----------



## geezer (Dec 28, 2018)

Rene's escrima has always been about fighting -- simple, direct and practical. Not surprised he didn't do well on a reality stunt show like this. I'd leave that stuff to somebody like Doug Marcaida. IMO he's a great showman.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 28, 2018)

The show is fun, and the challenges are certainly challenging... and require understanding of how to use your blade.  There're a few that I'm skeptical are exactly possible... They're also a far cry from fighting with a knife...


----------



## Buka (Dec 28, 2018)

Any idea when that series airs?


----------



## geezer (May 15, 2020)

Little update here. _Rene Latosa_ has kept a pretty low profile in recent years, and is not as well known here in his home country, the USA, as he is in Europe. When he does give seminars in the States these days, it isn't really about promoting his own system anymore as much as coaching how to use basic concepts to improve _your _fighting, whatever system you use. It was actually a little frustrating for me, having trained under him in _"PMAS Latosa Combat Escrima"_ back in the 80s that there was so little about him out there nowadays.

Well just in the last few weeks, a new series of YouTube videos has been posted in which the old GM himself discusses his background and shares some of his concepts and training strategies for striking and power generation. Stuff that's super basic and very different from most of what you see in FMA. Here's a good one to start with, telling just who this old guy _is_ and what's his background:


----------

